# Heavy Metal For Those Who Hate Metal



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not much of a metal music listener, but I do enjoy some heavy riffs. Here's something from one of the few metal albums I own. They have some funk and R&B to go with the heavy riffing and I think they're a great band.






This tune is straight up R&B which is good because I can only take 2-3 heavy tunes in a row.
Sorry if this is too wimpy for hardcore metal heads, but I like it.






This is a cool tune from Marty Friedman's latest solo album. He's a great player and very melodic.
And he likes to mix things up and keep it interesting.






Please join in with your suggestions...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's a sprawling masterpiece from Mike Keneally's Scambot 2 CD.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

This is a gentle hold-you-by-the-hand baby-steps introduction for heavy metal neophytes -






"Motörhead are typically classified as heavy metal, and their fusion of punk rock into the genre helped to pioneer speed metal and thrash metal. Motörhead has been credited with being part of and influencing numerous musical scenes, thrash metal and speed metal especially. From the mid-1970s onward, however, bassist Lemmy insisted that they were a rock and roll band. He has said that they had more in common with punk bands, but with their own unique sound, Motörhead is embraced in both punk and metal scenes."

"In a biography of the band, senior editor for AllMusic, Stephen Thomas Erlewine, wrote: "Motörhead's overwhelmingly loud and fast style of heavy metal was one of the most groundbreaking styles the genre had to offer in the late '70s" and though "Motörhead wasn't punk rock ... they were the first metal band to harness that energy and, in the process, they created speed metal and thrash metal."

"The NME stated that their brief solos were just long enough "... to open another bottle of beer", while a 1977 Stereo Review commented that "they know they're like animals, and they don't want to appear any other way. In view of the many ugly frogs in heavy metal who think they are God's gift to womankind these Quasimodos even seem charming in their own way""


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh yeah... one more thing.. You'll need to learn how to head-bang -






"Metallica has become one of the most influential heavy metal bands of all time, and is credited as one of the "big four" of thrash metal, along with Slayer, Anthrax, and Megadeth. The band has sold more than 110 million records worldwide making Metallica one of the most commercially successful bands of all time."

"The writers of The Rolling Stone Encyclopedia of Rock & Roll said Metallica gave heavy metal "a much-needed charge"."

"Stephen Thomas Erlewine and Greg Prato of Allmusic said Metallica "expanded the limits of thrash, using speed and volume not for their own sake, but to enhance their intricately structured compositions", and called the band "easily the best, most influential heavy metal band of the '80s, responsible for bringing the music back to Earth"."

On April 4, 2009, Metallica were inducted into the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame.

"Rolling Stone placed the band 61st on its list of "The 100 Greatest Artists of All Time"; its albums "Master of Puppets" and "Metallica" were ranked at numbers 167 and 252 respectively on the magazine's list of The 500 Greatest Albums of All Time. "Enter Sandman" was ranked number 399 on Rolling Stone's "500 Greatest Songs of All Time"."


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

At the :43 second mark you'll learn how to head-bang sideways...






Anthrax is one of the bands responsible for the emergence of speed metal and thrash metal. It exhibited a typical thrash-metal sound on its early albums and was known for humor and comic-book references in the lyrics, distinguishing the band from its contemporaries.

According to Rolling Stone, Anthrax was one of the few heavy-metal bands to receive critical praise and redefine the genre during the 1980s. Original guitarists Scott Ian and Dan Spitz' styles were described as "aggressive and head pounding", with power chords and "chugging" pedal points providing the sonic drive.

Anthrax is a member of the "big four" of thrash metal with Metallica, Megadeth and Slayer. The band has been credited for laying the groundwork for rap metal and nu metal.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I prefer 4'33 to Metallica and Motorhead. The point of this thread is to explore some less predictable music. Not the headbanging norm.


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

Metal has to be sung in German to be any good, or some other Gothic language.

So that leads us to that great track "Mutter" by Ramstein. Clearly a tender love letter to Angela Merkel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I prefer 4'33 to Metallica and Motorhead. The point of this thread is to explore some less predictable music. Not the headbanging norm.


Living Colour
Cult of Personality


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

System of a Down
Aerials


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

Rage Against the Machine
Mic Check


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

Alice in Chains
Would?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe you'll hate it some more :devil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Maybe you'll hate it some more :devil:


Now you that's not want Starthrower wanted at all! Damn good though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

Mr Bungle
My *** is on Fire

(Mike Patton and Trey Spruance in the same band. *drools)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm sorry! I really am all about peace and love. Try Living Colour's last album "Shade", it even has covers of Marvin Gaye, Robert Johnson and The Notorious BIG! Soulful and bluesy with some heavy riffs


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I prefer 4'33 to Metallica and Motorhead. The point of this thread is to explore some less predictable music. Not the headbanging norm.


The thread title is "Heavy Metal for those who hate metal" - you didn't add any qualifiers that would suggest a more narrow interpretation was requested and thus I misunderstood the intent of the thread.

My apologies for the irrelevance but perhaps someone else may find them of use!

Best -

Syd


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kjetil, that video is blocked in my country. You are too kind!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Kjetil, that video is blocked in my country. You are too kind!


That 's just so metal!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dogen, I like System Of A Down, and I'm familiar with Living Colour. I have their first two albums. I'm old enough to remember Vernon Reid's avant jazz days before he started his rock band. 

My tastes are probably not white enough for the kind of music Kjetil digs! But seriously, I will look for another example of Satyricon. And I'll check out Shade, thanks!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

A drummer friend of mine told me about this influential band. I don't like the vocals, but the band is very impressive. And the drummer doesn't over power things by playing some huge kit with obnoxious double drum cliches.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Starthrower I know you're a big fan of Holdsworth, so maybe you have heard this before, but in case you haven't you will probably curious to hear him playing metal on this instrumental piece:






(the other guitarist is Zakk Wylde, and it's hard to imagine two persons so different together)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's some Satyricon that I dig! With them is the singer from Madrugada, who really has a great voice  ...oh, double bassdrums...opera choir too!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

and check out this, I'm not a big fan of neo classical stuff (like, at all) but I think this is an interesting track:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

You have an interesting taste in music, Starthrower. Maybe a few of these might float yer boat. Let me know.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

How to make a metal-head out of somebody who throws a star


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> How to make a metal-head out of somebody who throws a star


Starfish to be exact. Ya throw 'em back in the ocean before they die. Anyway, lots of videos to catch up on so I better get busy. My wife buys most of the metal albums and I overhear them blasting from her den.

Right now I'm listening to that sloppy guitar player, Jimi Hendrix!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Here's a sprawling masterpiece from Mike Keneally's Scambot 2 CD.


I genuinely enjoyed this tune and went to Wikipedia to read up on him and encountered this line -

"Although a well established musician in his own right, Keneally is probably most well known as former Frank Zappa "stunt guitarist" and a Zappa 1988 tour band member on both guitar and keyboards. His ascendency to that position is legendary in certain musician circles, based on Keneally's command of Zappa's vast and difficult-to-play repertoire."

What exactly is a "stunt guitarist"? - It makes it sound as if Keneally took the solos that were too dangerous for Zappa to play...

"On July 20, 2008, at El Cajon, Calif., Mike played a concert as part of "the most exciting power trio in years," Keneally • Minnemann • Beller (KMB), consisting of Mike, drummer Marco Minnemann and long-time collaborating bassist Bryan Beller. The band undertook a full tour in 2009 and became Joe Satriani's worldwide touring band in 2013."

You should post the KMB videos and provide some further examples of what to listen to next...

- Syd


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> What exactly is a "stunt guitarist"? - It makes it sound as if Keneally took the solos that were too dangerous for Zappa to play...
> - Syd


Stunt guitarist was Steve Vai's title. It's not about playing solos, but difficult written passages. Keneally is not a metal guitarist per se, but he can play the part as he did in the real life touring band Dethklok based on the animated version. His own music may not satisfy metal fans because it isn't. But I personally find it a much more interesting listening experience. I'm not looking for music to thrash my neck to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

starthrower said:


> His own music may not satisfy metal fans because it isn't. But I personally find it a much more interesting listening experience. I'm not looking for music to thrash my neck to.


Neither am I - my previous selections were done tongue in cheek - and the "stunt guitarist" comment was meant humourously - but I would like to know a suggested next step taken from Keneally if you have a recommendation to offer.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Neither am I - my previous selections were done tongue in cheek - and the "stunt guitarist" comment was meant humourously - but I would like to know a suggested next step taken from Keneally if you have a recommendation to offer.


It depends on your taste. If you want lot of diversity with all of Mike's quirky eccentricities, humor, catchy songs and guitar laden instrumentals, I recommend his first two CDs, Hat, and Boil That Dust Speck. And there's another great one called Dancing. This one is so catchy and upbeat even your wife/girlfriend will like it. But it is not light or ephemeral stuff. This music is fantastic! And the production is first rate.

If you want something all instrumental, get the CD with Metropole Orkest entitled The Univers Will Provide. If you enjoy something a little mellower and acoustic there's a great album called Wooden Smoke.

I'm also a big fan of Scambot 1, but the second half includes a lot of dissonant guitar stuff that some listeners don't like. Scambot 2 is great as well, but it's only available in a deluxe edition at 30 dollars. 
Check your general retailers, or Mike's store. That's where I buy all his stuff. He has a great 4 pack bundle where you get the CDs for only 10 dollars each. http://www.keneally.com/

ok, back to Metal fatigue...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is an awesome track!



starthrower said:


> This is a cool tune from Marty Friedman's latest solo album. He's a great player and very melodic.
> And he likes to mix things up and keep it interesting.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This features the former lead singer of Head East, which had the big hit Never Been Any Reason.


----------



## ClassicalListener (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome track!


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

Here are a few of my favorites. I like Metal that has a good melody, a good singer, and lyrics I can actually understand 

I also love songs that start out slow and then build into a wild frenzy!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Here are a few of my favorites. I like Metal that has a good melody, a good singer, and lyrics I can actually understand


Give this one a try:


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Seems fantasy based like lord of the rings based metal.

Also who is the lady with the sword?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

How about some silly pirate metal, ST? Lol


----------

